# Suprema Shotgun Shells



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I picked up a box of Suprema 20 gauge 2 3/4" #7 1/2 shot. I had never shot these before and figured what the heck. They are made by Tulammo. They are the same price as the Federals and Winchesters, but definitely not the same quality. While shooting clays today I had several that came apart in the gun. The brass ejects and you are left with a plastic hull stuck in the barrel. Good thing I was shooting singles, or I probably wouldn't have a barrel anymore. Has anyone else had issues with these shells? I only purchased 1 box, thank goodness.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Never heard of em. 

I guess I won't be trying them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I picked up a box of Suprema 20 gauge 2 3/4" #7 1/2 shot. I had never shot these before and figured what the heck. They are made by Tulammo. They are the same price as the Federals and Winchesters, but definitely not the same quality. While shooting clays today I had several that came apart in the gun. The brass ejects and you are left with a plastic hull stuck in the barrel. Good thing I was shooting singles, or I probably wouldn't have a barrel anymore. Has anyone else had issues with these shells? I only purchased 1 box, thank goodness.


Wow, thanks for the head's-up.

I bought 3 boxes of these that were "red-tagged" at WalMart. I was going to give them to my grandsons. Haven't shot any yet.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've shot a few boxes of that stuff at clays. No issues. 20 ga as well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My brother uses low brass 12 gauge Suprema - no problems he says. 

I've seen him use #7 1/2s 12 gauge Supremas on rabbits with amazing results so I bought some 20 gauge just to try out.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have never had a shotgun shell do this and I have shot thousands of them. Maybe I just got a junk box, I don't know. It's still scares me to think of what could happen with a hull stuck in the barrel and the next shot that follows.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I haven't shot that brand either but I'm not a fan of Tulammo. I used to buy a lot of their handgun ammo and some of their 5.45x39 rounds. Quality got worse over time. My biggest issue was inconsistent powder loads. I'll probably steer clear of these particular shotgun shells. I shoot a lot of federals, remingtons, estates, and winchesters. All of those seem to feed/eject just fine and haven't had one come apart. I figured if any would have problems it would be the el cheapo estates!


----------

